
Wazer: The Waterjet For Your Garage - wanderingjew
http://hackaday.com/2016/09/12/wazer-is-the-waterjet-aiming-to-land-in-a-garage-near-you/
======
szczys
Wow, I really hope they can deliver. This really completes the low-cost rapid-
prototyping lab (joining affordable laser cutters, 3d printers both FDM and
goo, ShopBot, etc.)

